# Bán Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Electric 2.0HP giá sỉ rẻ



## truc98hailongvan (7/4/21)

*Bán Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Electric 2.0HP - 2 ngựa giá rẻ
*

Hải Long Vân đang phân phối dòng *máy lạnh âm trần* Mitsibishi Heavy và đang ở tình trạng cháy hàng. Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy có giá từ 21.300.000đ – 53.500.000đ (tùy vào công suất). Bài viết này Hải Long Vân sẽ giới thiệu chi tiết để các bạn tham khảo qua dòng máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Electric SL-2AKLD.TH/SU-2VAKD.TH 2.0Hp - 2 ngựa, hãy cùng theo dõi nhé!



*Xem thêm:
1. Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất
2. Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần cassette - may lanh am tran cassette*

*



*


Giới thiệu minh họa chi tiết 1 *máy lạnh âm trần* Mitsubishi Heavy như sau:

Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Electric SL-2AKLD.TH/SU-2VAKD.TH
Mã sản phẩm: SL-2AKLD.TH/SU-2VAKD.TH
Giá: 25.000.000 đ
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Công suất: 2.0 ngựa | 2.0 hp
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Mitsubishi Electric








GIỚI THIỆU SẢN PHẨM

*Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Electric SL-2AKLD.TH/SU-2VAKD.TH - 2.0HP - 2.0 Ngựa*

- Thiết kế hiện đại, luồng gió thổi rộng trải đều mọi góc phòng.
- Luồng thổi êm dịu, nhẹ nhàng: Chế độ gió thổi theo chiều ngang, giúp tránh các dòng khí lạnh thổi trực tiếp vào người.
- Có khả năng kháng khuẩn và nấm mốc.
- Điều chỉnh hướng gió với các cánh gió riêng biệt.
- Làm lạnh hiệu quả: tốc độ thổi mạnh, luồng gió thổi rộng tạo hiệu quả điều hoà không khí cho các không gian có trần cao đến 4.5m.
- Tốc độ gió tự động.
- Thiết kế đồng nhất: tất cả các dàn lạnh đều có kích thước giống nhau, thuận tiện và thẩm mỹ..
- Tự đóng cánh gió khi tắt máy. 

*Máy lạnh âm trần* đã tạo được một ấn tượng sâu sắc, bởi nó đa dạng và có rất nhiều mẫu mã cũng như công suất tùy thuộc vào không gian. Để được tư vấn nhanh hơn có thể gọi vào Hotline để được chia sẻ cụ thể nhé.


*CÔNG TY TNHH TM VÀ DỊCH VỤ KỸ THUẬT HẢI LONG VÂN*

MST:  *0313071739*

Địa chỉ: 154/23 TCH10 – KP09 - P. Tân Chánh Hiệp – Q.12 – TP HCM – Việt Nam

Email gửi yêu cầu báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com

Điện thoại: (028) 6250 4576 - (028) 6250 2616 – (028)6686 3809 – (028)6680 5478

Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật: 0909787022 Mr Hoàng

Hotline báo giá nhanh 24/7: 0901329411 Ms My (Zalo, Viber)

Website công ty: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ



Nguồn link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ*


----------

